# usb wireless adapter/wpa_supplicant, troubleshooting.

## slicktux

USB Adapter:Asus USB-AC56

Driver:rtl8812au(module name 8812au)

wlan* interface:wlan1

I can't get my USB Wireless Adapter to work with wpa_supplicant gui.

```

~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

8812au                930609  0 

```

```

~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5139 Card Reader Controller

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1c7a:0603 LighTuning Technology Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:58ea Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:07d7 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0b05:17d2 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

~ # lsusb -t

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M

        |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 6, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=rtl8812au, 480M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

        |__ Port 4: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 5: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 5: Dev 5, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

```

```

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f0:de:f1:7e:8e:6c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 50  bytes 3556 (3.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 50  bytes 3556 (3.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::4225:c2ff:fe57:7cb0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 40:25:c2:57:7c:b0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 220143  bytes 213303898 (203.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2884  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 167017  bytes 16920203 (16.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ac:22:0b:94:92:df  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

#modules="wpa_supplicant"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlwifi"

#config_wlan0="dhcp"

iwconfig_wlan1="mode managed"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"

config_wlan1="dhcp" 

# The network scripts are now part of net-misc/netifrc

# In order to avoid sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4 from removing this file, this comment was

# added; you can safely remove this comment.  Please see

# /usr/share/doc/netifrc*/README* for more information.

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# Allow users in the 'wheel' group to control wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

# Allow user-made changes to be saved (e.g. add networks)

update_config=1

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart

```

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Bringing down interface wlan1

 *   Stopping ifplugd on wlan1 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan1

 *   Starting ifplugd on wlan1 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive

```

note i have also added

modules=( "!ifplugd" "wpa_supplicant" )

to /etc/conf.d/net

with and output of

```

dhcpcd[5645]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[5645]: wlan1: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[5645]: timed out

dhcpcd[5645]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[5645]: timed out

 * ERROR: net.wlan1 failed to start

```

Note: i have disabled and even removed my Laptops integrated WiFi Card and i get the same result

your help will be much appreciated 

Thank You!

----------

## Logicien

Is the command

```
iwlist wlan1 scan | less
```

show some Access Points available including the one you want to connect to? You can try that one for wlan1 in /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_wlan1="dhcp"

dhclient_wlan1="-v"

modules_wlan1="dhclient !dhcpcd iproute2 iwconfig wireless wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-D nl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -t"
```

You need at least one Access Point declare in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for wpa_supplicant be able to authenticate to an Access Point. Only than a dhcp client can receive an Ip configuration from the dhcp server. My base /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf look like this

```
# allow frontend (e.g., wpa_cli) to be used by all users in 'wheel' group

ap_scan=1

country=CA # change for your country

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=0

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=1
```

You can add an Access Point with the command

```
wpa_passphrase [ ssid ] [ passphrase ] >> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Wpa_supplicant try to connect to the first visible Access Point in the list of wpa_supplicant.conf, etc.

----------

